# Nectar flow map and guidlines.



## tibadoe (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the map - will be helpful.


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

Awesome!! Thanks!!:applause:


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Handy! Thanks 

Rusty


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I've been looking for something like that. I do have to wonder how complete the lists are for my area.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's another one that's useful for planting or general forage:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_American_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees

It's easy to cross reference plants in one's own area with bloom dates and approximations for pounds of honey and pollen per acre of forage.

Might as well throw this one in too for a basic idea on pollen color and it's corresponding plant:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source

Always take Wikipedia's info with skepticism but it's cool none the less


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, rwurster. Like you indicated, the chart is generally correct, meaning it is not fully correct, at least in my area. Could be spot-on in other locations. For me, the trees are a bit out of order, moreso than the flowers. But, it is still a good summary.


----------

